# Where do you buy your detailing supplies from?



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

Given the recent posts about fake products where do you guys buy your detailing supplies from?

Hopefully i have kept the poll anonymous.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

various traders tbh, some approved some not


----------



## 330i (Feb 20, 2013)

where ever is cheapest


----------



## Willows-dad (Jul 12, 2012)

I have tried the eBay cheap clay, but generally it's cyc for me.


----------



## gaz_vxr (Dec 29, 2012)

Polished Bliss for me - nice and local.


----------



## iamrichard123 (Apr 29, 2012)

Ron at motorgeek for me.always great service and happy to advice,help


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

A-CHEM even before they were on here and other non DW. Used DW sponsors before but not too often.(no major problems with any of them btw)


----------



## VW STEVE. (Mar 18, 2012)

Fair bit off here.Never had a problem.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

autosmart rep
motorgeek
local horse place(brushes)
direct hoses
rufforth market
polished bliss once a blue moon
Used to buy from autobrite but marks prices have gone way over the top now
And sales selection on here


----------



## Coopertim (May 20, 2012)

CYC, polishedbliss, elitecarcare mostly


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

eBay, got couple sellers that do the Autogym trade 5 litres at a good price.


----------



## sssingletrack (Feb 12, 2013)

Mostly local, Inspired Automotive in Wakefield. Buy a few things from eBay, applicators and pads etc. 

Sent from my Ascend G300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

Secure website and great prices for me are the most important, so both Dw and non Dw traders.


----------



## ADW111S (Aug 22, 2012)

I have loyalty to any one trader or form as such, just depends on who has what want at a good price.


----------



## bildo (Mar 29, 2008)

Would quite happily visit one of the big companies for products if they were local to me, but don't really seem to have anyone around my way (will be delighted if anyone can prove me wrong!)

For me I normally buy from eBay to be honest, I normally recognise the usernames etc. My reason for doing this is that I find the P&P charges for single products too high from most of the companies out there. I don't always need things sent by courier for £5-odd in postage for a £10-odd order.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Source direct.And select traders


----------



## redmen78 (Mar 9, 2011)

Polished bliss free delivery and now they price match plus a spot on customer service can't fault them


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

The traders on here, Autosmart rep and a few online traders that aren't on here.


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

I get mine mainly online or direct from the maker.

I used to use only DW approved traders who I'd met in real life like John back when he was C&S and Alex @ SP and then Rich And Angela @ PB who I hadn't but he seemed like (and are really nice guys).

A couple of times I've ordered from the US with no problems, but prefer to deal with people I've met.

Since moving out here I've only bought from John and Alex and they've both been awesome to deal with and have been some of the few willing to help me out.

Also John at Angel Wax has been fantastic and sent me free samples and sold me some awesome products.

I'm also just starting to support my 2 local detailing suppliers Chaun and Leighton who have been absolutely stellar and I will continue to support them in the future.

I've tried to buy from my favourite ever wax maker in the US but tbh it was a long and extracted process I got bored with and just could bring myself to buy from them in the end. Which was a shame as I really, really wanted their products


----------



## carl robson (Nov 16, 2011)

Autobrite all the products compliment each other and are value for money


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

All of the above!


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

DW's best kept secret...

...ever since I won his 2011 Xmas prize draw prize - I've found most of the products I like
at Serious Performance - hadn't given Alex a second look prior to that. However, when
I look at the core products that I now rely on, how could I have missed him? See post #194

Regards,
Steve


----------



## bildo (Mar 29, 2008)

redmen78 said:


> Polished bliss free delivery and now they price match plus a spot on customer service can't fault them


Didn't actually realise they offered free delivery, stupid me!

Ordered :thumb:


----------



## Forsaken (Sep 2, 2012)

Polished bliss are very good,good advice and free delivery. 
I also noticed that companies offer free postage on eBay,so I buy from there too.I don't mind paying for postage on larger orders,but £4-6 on a single item which might only be worth £3-5 ain't worth it.


----------



## Jordy Kuga (Apr 6, 2012)

Mostly approved traders BUT I have used Monster detail on ebay a few times now


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

eBay
Shinearamna 
Clean your car
Autismart rep
Polished bliss


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

Use Polished Bliss, Elite car care and ebay now.

Before i only used ebay, i now use just reputable companies like monster detail and monza cc on there now. Since joing the site i use mainly the DW traders. 

Shocking to see these fakes though. I dont understand how some people cant just make money selling items the honest way with genuine products.


----------



## Scotty Pro (Nov 12, 2008)

Mostly from the DW traders on her, in fact, just placed an order from i4Detailing last night :thumb:

Wouldn't trust some of the conmen on Ebay, if it sounds to good to be true, then invariably........ it is 

Detailing stuff is hard to get in the high street, if you want the good stuff then you have to mainly order on line, and if you do then its better to give your custom to the traders on here.


----------



## Ludacris320 (Jan 2, 2013)

Nally said:


> eBay
> Shinearamna
> Clean your car
> *Autismart rep*
> Polished bliss


Not sure about this one Nally 

CYC and Autobrite for me, so far. Always brilliant customer service but might look at some of the other recommended sellers.


----------



## 55lbrown (May 14, 2011)

i4 detailing for me most of the time,and you get a free bubbly gum with each order which i find a nice touch


----------



## Serapth (Jul 4, 2011)

Mainly buy from my Autosmart rep, have used cyc a few times too. Occasionally i buy items on ebay but along the lines of grit gaurds and none branded horse hair brushes.


----------



## Superspec (Feb 25, 2011)

I buy from a few traders and manufacturers. Never eBay. It doesn't matter to me whether they are DW supporters or not; service, availability and price are the things that matter.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Few different places, mostly Chris @ Waxamomo as he's become a good mate. Stocks a varied range and is a very friendly chap!

Polished Bliss are also excellent, as is Elite Car Care.

I've always had good experiences buying from the Personal Sales section on here too!


----------



## Greboth (May 14, 2012)

Bought 90% of my stuff from either CYC or Polished Bliss, CYC due to when placing orders for a few things have everything I want in stock compared to other places which don't always have everything. Polished Bliss used for the odd things as they offer free postage.


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

Ludacris320 said:


> Not sure about this one Nally
> 
> CYC and Autobrite for me, so far. Always brilliant customer service but might look at some of the other recommended sellers.


Lol sorry yes
Autosmart


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

I put "other" just because I'm always searching for stuff on the come up, as a posed to what's readily available. Sure I have my go to's, but I hate just following what everyone else is using


----------



## joelee (Nov 28, 2009)

I have got to admit i have bought from alot of places but i always go back to Waxamomo as i get what i want fast and he is always willing to helpout and a good freind to chat too


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

Either 
Clean your car
Shinearama
I4detailing 
Juicy detailing


----------



## D-Boy (Sep 23, 2009)

Where ever stocks what i need usually from the following: 
Shinearama
Clean your car
Polishedbliss
I4detailing
I always find that i can never get all the things i need from the same store


----------



## pharmed (Feb 11, 2013)

I normally just shop around for the cheapest.

But if there was a detailing shop/retailer near me I might pop into them (too new to these forums to know if there is one!)


----------



## Johnny_B (Feb 3, 2013)

I use to buy mine from Halfords when I started cleaning my car more but sense ive got into it more ive noticed how much I was ripped off by that place .. I now order most things over the net unless I need a product there n then


----------



## moosh (May 8, 2011)

Shinearama elite i4detailing mainly - they never let me down.

Juicy detailing is also on the top seller list for me.

It sometimes just boils down to who's got the stock I want so I only pay for postage once, being from the highlands (the moon is cheaper) it costs a fortune to get things posted here.


----------



## Jdm boy (May 13, 2011)

Clean your car give a very good service  bought off them a few time and excellent service, prob will be getting stuff from other traders in the future


----------



## Craigswinton (Dec 12, 2012)

Clean your car is where I have got most of my stuff recently. Cant fault them always great service.


----------



## John.C (Nov 4, 2012)

Polished bliss is my favourite 

Although I do use the usual favourites aswell

I4detailing
Clean your car
Juicy detailing ( probably the best chemical guys prices)

I tent to stick to polished bliss purely because postage costs added on by most company's are ridiculous unless buying loads of stuff


----------



## furby-123 (Dec 3, 2011)

i buy off a local guy who does a good stock of detailing supplies but when he doesnt have what im after then clean your car, although their prices for postage to NI is a bit steep in my opinion, and ofcourse a regular visit from my autosmart rep


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

I normally use CYC and they have a great reward system in place which defo makes it worth it.


----------



## moosh (May 8, 2011)

John.C said:


> Polished bliss is my favourite
> 
> Although I do use the usual favourites aswell
> 
> ...


Juicy has the best Dodojuice prices as well :thumb:


----------



## Jord (Apr 3, 2012)

I've had things from;

Autobrite
CYC
Waxamomo
Elite Car Care

That's it and never had any issues that weren't quickly resolved..


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

this week ... waxamomo , autobrite direct , polished bliss  , first time with waxamomo so we shall see but nothing but good to say about the others and i use those regularly :thumb:


----------



## daveknapp (Aug 27, 2010)

*dave knapp*

polished bliss , very good and willing to help/advise.


----------



## Kev_p_91 (Dec 29, 2012)

Il agree polished bliss is where I have started going and not only do u get a good choice of products from them they are always happy to help you and give advice on how to get the best results out of your product! 10/10


----------



## m2srt (Oct 5, 2012)

Lowiepete said:


> DW's best kept secret...
> 
> ...ever since I won his 2011 Xmas prize draw prize - I've found most of the products I like
> at Serious Performance - hadn't given Alex a second look prior to that. However, when
> ...


Gave them a go this week.

Also use CYC and Monza car care


----------



## james vti-s (Aug 9, 2011)

argos


----------



## Superspec (Feb 25, 2011)

D-Boy said:


> I always find that i can never get all the things i need from the same store


Exactly!! I usually end up changing my mind about what I want to buy because I can't get it all in one place and I don't want to pay more than one delivery charge or wait in for two deliveries!


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Elite Car Care is awesome to deal with! :thumb: 

I used to order from Shinearama, but they always out of what I want. 

Autogeek USA usually get my big polishing pad orders once a year or so. Shipping is too expensive to order from them regularly... 

I get my CarPro gear locally here in Australia.


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

Thanks for all the responses guys, some really interesting information in here


----------



## gargreen7 (Apr 12, 2009)

All depends what I need, but mostly CYC or i4Detailing, but if I can get it cheaper somewhere else that I trust, i'll get it there.


----------



## seanl (Feb 17, 2012)

I do shop around most of the time from all the DW traders, yet I find most only stock some and not all the products I want/NEED! ECC seem to always have everything I want and generally at the best, or very close to best price, so they've had my custom the last few times. I like Waxamomo too, although they don't have the biggest range of products imo, their customer service is second to none! Its just the little details like the hand written note at the bottom of the invoice thanking you for your custom, and some cheeky mauams that the missus or young un always steal from me! Both well recommended!:thumb:


----------

